# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucid Dreaming in 1 to 3 Days With Free OOBE Research Center e-Book - Review seeker (press release)

## Dream Guide Team

*Lucid Dreaming in 1 to 3 Days With Free OOBE Research Center e-Book**Review seeker (press release)*After conducting experiments participated in by over 3000 subjects, the OOBE Research Center is publishing its newest discoveries on how to quickly master *lucid dreaming* in its free e-book School of ... By PR Newswire LOS ANGELES, Nov. *...***

----------

